# UFC 61, UFC on Demand and TUF 4



## Andrew Green (May 22, 2006)

http://sports.bostonherald.com/otherSports/view.bg?articleid=140227&format=&page=1

Sylvia vs Arlovski
Ken Shamrock vs Tito

"The Ultimate Fighter: The Comeback is set to debut Thursday, Aug. 17 at 10 p.m. on Spike."

"Heres something new: UFC ON DEMAND. This is the first in a number of initiatives to bring UFC content and programming directly to consumers through the Internet, mobile phones, and other new technologies. "


----------



## Shogun (May 23, 2006)

I am waiting for UFC 62
Chuck Liddell vs. Renato Babalu
Karo Parisyan vs. BJ Penn


----------



## Andrew Green (May 23, 2006)

yes, all part of the UFC's plan to make sure I don't skip out on the PPV's...


----------

